# Looking for internship around Baton Rouge



## ember16 (Mar 9, 2010)

I graduated billing/coding two yrs ago and have had my CPC for one yr and I've realized that I learned nothing in school. My externship was in Radiology and I really enjoyed it, but I moved and had to change jobs. I'd like to find a job working from home doing coding, but now I know that despite my certification, I don't have any experience in any area other than Radiology. I'd be more than willing to volunteer my time to learning other areas, but ultimately I hope that it would lead to a remote position. Does anyone know somewhere near the Baton Rouge area that hires remote coders or would be willing to help me gain more experience?


----------

